# My brother and sons 1986 Audi 100 2.2 tribute



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Well I thought I'd share this with you guys now that I've settled in and feel comfortable sharing the story behind this. 

Sadly 3 months ago my family lost a precious light in our family. A beautiful soul, my amazing sister in law. 

Joanne and my awesome brother were a month shy of celebrating their 24th wedding anniversary. 

My brother and Joanne had 3 children, Nathan, Aaron and Daniel, Nathan sadly died just before being born. He would have been 23 this year. 

Joanne was a beautiful soul that brought our family together, she healed a few wounds and family rifts between my dad and us, she just had that effect on people. 

She came from a loving, caring, gentle family who did allot for their community and thier church but never judged anyone, only to never see someone stuck for help. 

Well my brother and Joanne worked for Ford when they met, I was in high school at the time. Thier first car was an old Audi 100. They loved that big bus. 

Side note they got picked by thier boss to have one of the first Thunder Pumas to test, ford if you remember made a big marketing campaign out of the puma and they also wanted employee feed back on the cars so numerous demo models were given to some employees to test and give an opinion, my brother and Joanne were given one for 3 days to see what they thought and give thier feed back, I got to tag along and be part of it. 👍 

Well eventually the 100 packed up and they had other cars over time and motorbikes was a big passion until Aaron and Daniel came along and they decided enough was enough of the motorbike. So a nice family wagon was the daily runner, a pretty decent mk2 Octavia. 

Well sadly 3 months ago while they were planning a family trip camping Joanne suffered a massive brain hemerage followed by the artery in the front part of her brain exploded. She died right in front of the two boys while my brother was getting ready, medics praised how quickly both the boys and my brother reacted to get her help. 

My brother fought for every treatment to help her but it was an unrecoverable trauma, had it been the side of the brain she would have made an eventual recovery. Docs said there was nothing they could do or predict, it can happen to anyone. 

She was an organ donnor and when the doctors said she had zero chance and failed to respond to any of the rigerois tests, our Jo was gone, but my brother and Joanne family all together agreed to honour her wishes to save lives. 

We lost our Jo but 7 lives were saved. 

So two weeks ago my brother asked the boys is there anything they'd like to do to honour their mum. Schools for both the boys have been fantastic in support and offering counciling for the trauma they saw which is helping them. 

The boys wanted to do a project car. 

So they set themselves a budget and began checking the auctions, they thought a wee mini or something cool that Jo loved, then out of nowhere in an auction over in England a 1986 Audi 100 2.2 exactly like the one they had when they first met pops up. Solid but needs work and restored but she's a lovely running car. 

They agreed on a budget and fought for it. Thankfully they got it and it arrived home a few days ago. 👍 

It's the first time in 3 months the three of them have smiled. 

They know this was a sign from Jo as she loved the Audi and missed it when they had to let thier one go. 

So here is Bert as the boys call him. 

Needs work but they plan to work on it together, the boys even wanting to put thier pocket money towards things for it. 

Plan is to take it on thier camping trips, fishing trips, wknd get aways they always do as a family and eventually car shows when they get it to that level of condition. Knowing Jo will be there beside them every step of the way. It's the perfect way to honour her. 

Sorry for long post but thought you might like to know the story behind the car.

More pics to follow as it's only just arrived a few days ago. 👍


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Thank you for sharing your sad story, I think project ‘Bert’ will help you all and knowing that special memories will be made and remembered.


----------



## wjkrypton (1 mo ago)

Few pics taken today. 👍


----------

